# A Russian view of America



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Evidently this Russian thinks they stood up more for their freedom than America will. It's staggering when a former communist sees what our citizens can not. Perhaps it's because ours have been taught for years that there is a free lunch on the backs of the working stiffs.

For the full story: http://english.pravda.ru/opinion/columnists/107459-0/


> American capitalism gone with a whimper





> It must be said, that like the breaking of a great dam, the American decent into Marxism is happening with breath taking speed, against the back drop of a passive, hapless sheeple, excuse me dear reader, I meant people.
> 
> True, the situation has been well prepared on and off for the past century, especially the past twenty years. The initial testing grounds was conducted upon our Holy Russia and a bloody test it was. But we Russians would not just roll over and give up our freedoms and our souls, no matter how much money Wall Street poured into the fists of the Marxists.
> 
> Those lessons were taken and used to properly prepare the American populace for the surrender of their freedoms and souls, to the whims of their elites and betters.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

If the libs on here dont read that and realize what they have done electing this marxist there is no hope


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> surrender of their freedoms and souls, to the whims of their elites and betters.


I'm guessing that the ones that will not admit it now are the ones that think they are the elites or betters.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

the Russians know a true Marxist when they see one and they also understand what a marxist does to the country


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I wonder when Russians are free and Obama has brought us into communism if they will consider helping us?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> I wonder when Russians are free and Obama has brought us into communism if they will consider helping us?


I'll help ya Plainsman, my family migrated here from Russia and we are free. Free to do good or bad, free to fail or succeed, free to worship God or anything we want, I think the list is pretty long what you may take for granted. Sure it seems a mess but no way in hell can anyone give one man credit for what the whole planet does. Unless your talking about Jesus. Whew what old hens!! :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Free to do good or bad


Not really, there are consequences for bad. I guess you are free to do bad if your not to bright.



> Whew what old hens!!


Whew what naive cool-aid drinkers. 

I do think we are traveling down a road of crap, and we will know it within two years. Go back and read the original article.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> > Free to do good or bad
> 
> 
> Not really, there are consequences for bad. I guess you are free to do bad if your not to bright.
> ...


There are consequences for good as well, I agree we are going down a road of crap and have been for a long time. The blame is on the voters obviously they are the ones who are not to bright. :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> The blame is on the voters obviously they are the ones who are not to bright.


Your right there, but the darn schools have been dumbing down America for years now too. I don't think they teach the constitution without bias like they did in the past. Many in my family have been teachers, and the teachers union really pushes a lot of crap on the teachers. Unfortunately many of them gulp it down like ice cream and go home to teach it to the little mush heads.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

Russia has a cult of personality around president-for-life Putin (yes, he's prime minister, now, but we all know who's in charge), and its economy borders on fascism (it's corporateism for sure). It's nothing but oligarchs in charge. No wonder Bush liked Pooty-Poot so much.

There was a Frontline World special when Garry Kasparov was trying to run for president of Russia, talking about the barriers to opposition parties, and how they have giant summer camps for kids sponsored by Putin's party, state-run media, etc. Kasparov was a national hero, and he can't even buy time on TV!

This columnist can have a warm glass of "shut the heck up". Those who live in glass houses...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

omegax said:


> Russia has a cult of personality around president-for-life Putin (yes, he's prime minister, now, but we all know who's in charge), and its economy borders on fascism (it's corporateism for sure). It's nothing but oligarchs in charge. No wonder Bush liked Pooty-Poot so much.
> 
> There was a Frontline World special when Garry Kasparov was trying to run for president of Russia, talking about the barriers to opposition parties, and how they have giant summer camps for kids sponsored by Putin's party, state-run media, etc. Kasparov was a national hero, and he can't even buy time on TV!
> 
> This columnist can have a warm glass of "shut the heck up". Those who live in glass houses...


So how does all this have any insight into the columnist? Does he support or hate Putin? Did Bush actually like him, or simply respect him? Your bias shows when you call him Pooty-Poot. Sort of like calling people Krauts or Gooks so it didn't bother so much when you shoot them.

So Omegax is your bias because of pro Obama, hate Bush, distrust Russia, or what?


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

That was Bush's nickname for Putin, not mine. He used it as a term of affection for Putin.

My point is that their cult of personality around Putin, and their control of dissent is scarier than a slight shift left in fiscal policy. Just to head you off at the pass: When the Democratic party owns all the TV stations and newspapers, and runs massive summer camps, we can talk about a comparable cult of personality here.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

If Russia wanted to whip us they would. :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> That was Bush's nickname for Putin, not mine.


I guess I missed that. It doesn't sound like Bush likes him, it sounds like he was ---- well, I don't know. In grade school we would say something like that to tick a guy off. 


> My point is that their cult of personality around Putin, and their control of dissent is scarier than a slight shift left in fiscal policy. Just to head you off at the pass: When the Democratic party owns all the TV stations and newspapers, and runs massive summer camps, we can talk about a comparable cult of personality here.


Yes, I would draw a comparison to the fairness doctrine to try shut down talk radio. However, that hardly cuts me off at the pass, it simply shows me you understand, but at the same time don't want to understand that it's already happening in America.

So even if Putin controls what this guy prints why would Russia talk about us turning Marxist. I see a great irony when a former communist country talks to the world about us becoming Marxist. Who would know better. It sure falls into place with what is happening.


----------

